# interlipids



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello

i have been given 20%x100ml iv bag,  has this come pre mixed  or does this still need to be mixed into saline?

this is what i have been told but a lovely ladie who gave me these instructions, i just want to clarify

basically this means your nurse takes a 250 or 500ml IV bag of saline  and withdraws 100mls of saline which is discarded.  then she injects the  100mls of 20% ILs into the IV bag so that it is diluted ready to be  infused. 

or do the Int just go in direct?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As far as I know it is ready mixed for use. It should be given via a lipid filter.

I will double check whether it is ever diluted when at work.

What has the person who has prescribed it for you said?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Hazel

they did say its already diluted but others are saying a 250ml saline shoudl be used and 100 mil taking it from and then the 20%x 100ml should then be put into the saline, so just trying to make sure.

many thx for checking.


----------

